
Rejecting Visual Studio - stargrave
https://0gitnick.voidnet.tech/rejecting-visual-studio/
======
peapicker
I hope you don't use a smartphone. Or cellphone at all. Several technologies
are patent encumbered and contain, in some of the chips, proprietary code. And
it is a tech that provides the cellphone provider with telemetry as well.

I assume you are running a RYF approved PC or laptop.

